# hi from aberdeen



## aberdeen-pumper (Jul 19, 2009)

hiya folks good site yous have here...

im from aberdeen and was just wondering if anyone can recomend a gym? maybe meet up to give me some tips

also any good diet tips?

im 6ft2 just under 17 stone(beer gut)

cheers in advance

dj


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome  Looking forwards to hearing your progress.

I have no idea about Aberdeen but there are plenty of diet plans and workout routines on the site you can follow.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Furry Boots


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Results gym, Results Gym - Contact us on 01224 633123, its run by Graham Park who is one of the most knowledgable men I know in bodybuilding. He has Mr Scotland, England, UK, Europe, Universe and many other titles to his name and is a true gentleman.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the board!

Lucky you being in Aberdeen the Results Gym looks top notch!


----------

